# Red Sea Reactor 200



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

Has anyone used the Red Sea Reactor 200? I'm thinking of trying one out on my nano and possibly stocking them in my store as we slowly expand into planted tanks.

Red Sea Reactor 200

Thanks


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

JT,

Dan, whom you probably know, gave me a couple to try out. They're alright for $20.00 but better can be had for that price. Both of the ones I've used have required permanent modifications in order to work properly. The plastic body is soft and when the cap is removed to put water into the bubble counter part it wears away the knobs just enough to ruin the seal when replaced. Unless a ring of silicone is added to make a seal the gas circumvents the diffusion plate and exits the side of the diffusor in large bubbles. 

Another problem is the check valve "bubble counter". The pressure required to get past it creates a really inaccurate gauge of gas going into the tank. Coupled with the pH buffering of FloraBase it's next to impossible to tell how much CO2 is going into the tank without some sort of external device, an external counter is recommended.

That being said. Once it's tuned they provide good diffusion of the gas and create small bubbles. I would try to bundle a Reactor 200 with one of their Yeast Generators. The powerhead that comes with the generator is great for blowing bubbles around a tank. 

If you're trying to find a durable diffusor I'd try getting access to the Boyu line. They're cheaper and I've heard no complaints. 

How far from Charlotte is Canton?

Best,
Phil


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

Phil Edwards said:


> If you're trying to find a durable diffusor I'd try getting access to the Boyu line. They're cheaper and I've heard no complaints.


Thanks for the tips, I'll have to look into these. I don't get a very good discount on Red Sea products anyway. I'm pretty picky about what we sell in our store as well.


Phil Edwards said:


> How far from Charlotte is Canton?


I can drive it in about 4 hours, sometimes a few minutes faster. Canton is North of Atlanta.

- JT


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

CAAS and RASOC, www.pvelasco.net/CAASBBS and www.rasoc.org are going to be taking a trip that way in the next couple months. Would you be willing to host us for a little while? We'll be down Atlanta way and then up to Athens to visit Ken Davis on our way back.

Best,
Phil


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

Sure Phil, would love to have you guys down here. I know one or two members from RASOC and used to sell to a couple CLT stores when I worked at a wholesaler in So. Cal.

Our store started off reef only when we first opened. We expanded last year to add freshwater and now need to focus on plants. Once I get the market going good with plants, I'll probably start carrying the ADA line as well.

Most of my experience prior to moving to this store was reef based, just getting the hang of plants now.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the AM 1000 reactor is about the only premade worth the cost.
I have shown folks many DIY methods to make Reactors, which work as well as the best reactors on the market and better in most cases.

If your market is willing to pay for the ADA line, it is very aesthetically pleasing. SeaChem's line is very good as well.
www.gregwatson.com also sells the fertilizers in bulk and you can relabel the products with your own LFS's name on there.

Targeting good CO2, and dosing routines are the main issues for new folks.
More light is not better, do not forget this. Stay at 2w/gal, this is plenty and more will only make the demand greater on nutrient balances and CO2 dosing.

You should also consider doing marine plants.............

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------

